# Camping Upper Colorado-Rancho Del Rio



## freeagua (Mar 6, 2008)

Just a heads-up for all families thinking of boating the Upper Colorado. We did not find Rancho Del Rio a family friendly place to camp. The boat ramp is great and is cheap, however camping at the "Rio" was similar to re-living a college frat party. We experienced a sleepless night due to all-night party-ers, crude language, nocturnal frisbees, marauding free-range dogs, music(including a drum machine), and in general a lack of consideration for other campers. After our camping experience, locals told us, "The folks at Rancho Del Rio don't have a town drunk--they all take turns". This might be a great spot for the twenty-something crowd. But, if you have a family with younger children (or would like a good nights sleep before your launch) I'd suggest looking elsewhere for camping options.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes everything you said is true. I have camped there many times, and is one of my favorate camp sites. The people in question are very educated and talanted individuals willing to help you or your family out 24 hours a day, if you ever need help they will always step-up.( unlike other locations I have camped at with so-called family friendly camping) I would suggest this spot to other rafters(campers) with a heads-up on the night life.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

*Shocking*

I don't think this is a big news flash. Just one look at the place and you can tell it is not some quiet "family" style campground. The outside bar in the middle of the place might have tipped you off. 



freeagua said:


> Just a heads-up for all families thinking of boating the Upper Colorado. We did not find Rancho Del Rio a family friendly place to camp. The boat ramp is great and is cheap, however camping at the "Rio" was similar to re-living a college frat party. We experienced a sleepless night due to all-night party-ers, crude language, nocturnal frisbees, marauding free-range dogs, music(including a drum machine), and in general a lack of consideration for other campers. After our camping experience, locals told us, "The folks at Rancho Del Rio don't have a town drunk--they all take turns". This might be a great spot for the twenty-something crowd. But, if you have a family with younger children (or would like a good nights sleep before your launch) I'd suggest looking elsewhere for camping options.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

They should have a poster made up. DO'NT LAUGH YOUR DAUGHTER MAY LIVE HERE.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

*Ranch Camping*

Love that place...but then again...thats my kind of scene...

I would say, as a general rule of thumb, anytime you camp in an area with more than 7 - 10 tents set up...there is at least a 75% chance a few will be up till at LEAST Midnight. 

So in a place like Rancho...where on an average weekend you'll see between 15 - 20 tents...its a safe bet that you will be awake till the wee hours..unless you OD on Tylenol PM.

"If you can't beat 'em...Join 'em" - Wise Man


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

"not your usual resort" should have been a good clue. 

Since that didn't work, KK's ranting, raving and ringing of bells as people drive by honking horns and hanging out of windows screeming, should have been a decent indicator! 

Or perhaps Tee Pee Steve's "Don't tread on me" flag waving in the wind in front of his home that more resembles a smoke shack!? Since all that failed to tip you off?... 

The little old codger with half a foot IE: "foot and a half" riding around drinking beer on his four wheeler should have caught your eye? Rancho is down right decadent most nights and way to much fun for civilians. We like it that way! 

Try Radium or Pumphouse they will suit your fancy the next time your in the region!


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Pumphouse is great! 10pm curfew, dogs must be leashed, they may not poop on the ground, and Hall Monitors performing bed checks at night. It's almost like camping, just none of the unpleasantness. You'll Love It!


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I almost forgot, Pumphouse doesn't have KK's Cheez Weenies, so it's just not quite perfect. You'll live longer, though.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

I made the ramp at about 6:00pm on the 4th of July, after sitting out a nasty thunderstorm that swept through. The sun came out, there was mud everywhere and the place was definitely cranking up for a big night. Gunpowder and alcohol were already in play. Looked like it was going to entertaining, I was sorry to have to leave....

Rancho is an experience but I wouldn't necessarily suggest it for a quiet family camping experience.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

My family and I camp in the area all the time. We generally stay on the river. When we do have land bound folk with us or the river sites are bound to be taken, we stay on BLM land. Once the family go's to bed, rancho always provides me with a late night outlet.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, another warning about KK's...when she is serving up the spicey italian sausage cheese burger topped with jalapenos and pepper jack cheese and warns you about the "Fire in the hole"....heed the warning...the rest of the story is not worth mentioning on the buzz! I love that place but will not be eating that special at KK's anytime soon, that's fo sho...


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

if you want privacy and quiet, why not camp at one of the many campsites between pumphouse and rancho?


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

the_dude said:


> if you want privacy and quiet, why not camp at one of the many campsites between pumphouse and rancho?


Because there are already too many people using those sites, it's getting very difficult for me to get one. 

Besides, most sites are infested with Grizzly Bears, Scorpions, and Double Ended Rattlesnakes. I hate those snakes, doesn't do you any good to shoot 'em, then you just have two to contend with. 

Like I said, Pumphouse is just super!


----------

